# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Vet omzetten in spieren

## Blauwelamp

hallo ,

ik ben blauwelamp , nieuw hier en heb een tijdje geprobeerd te diëten.
De eerste weken waren echt goed , veel water en weinig vet en blabla...
Maar de week daarnaa betrapte ik mezelf erop dat ik erg zin had en chocolade enzo , en voor ik ik wist was ik een stuk aan het eten. Daarna kon ik de verleidingen niet meer weerstaan en begon weer slecht te eten.

Ik heb nog zoveel kere geprobeerd maar telkens gebeurde het laatste weer.


Hetgene wat voor mij telt is me goed voelen. Dat ik zonder schaamte op het strand kan lopen met bloot bovenlijf.
Dus aangezien diëten ni goe werkt bij mij, is het niet beter dan hard te trainen voor het vet om te zetten in spieren?

ik leesde op sites dat dit kan, maar nu vraag ik jullie hulp.

is het beter voor te diëten, of kan ik het spiergedoe is proberen?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Earth

Best Blauwelamp,

Welkom op deze website  :Smile: !

Ik zou wel aan bod willen brengen dat vet niet in spieren omgezet kan worden maar als je gaat powertrainen (gewichten heffen) dan zul je wel zoveel spiermassa creëeren dat er niets aan je gewicht zal veranderen, het vet zal vervangen worden door spiermassa. Ik raad je wel aan van gewoon te fitnessen in plaats van powertrainen, dan zal je vet verbranden en zal je een verschil zien aan je gewicht.

En wat je kan doen aan je snoepprobleem is veel water drinken zoals je voorheen had gedaan.

Groetjes

Groetjes

----------


## coachnba

Dit is inderdaad een mogeljkheid al hoewel je dient te weten dat spieren meer wegen dan vet maar wanneer je daar spierarbeid alles terug een beetje strakker kan maken zal je dat geen windeieren leggen alvast succes en volharden is de boodschap vandi

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Blauwe Lamp,

Om vet om te zetten in spieren is beweging en goede voeding nodig.
Dit is te ondersteunen met een supplement wat er voor zorgt dat je snaai en graai gedrag afneemt en wat tevens vet verbrandt en spieren opbouwt.
In mijn praktijk bereik ik hier goede resulaten mee.

Rian Bruijne
Prevent Care

----------


## Agnes574

Prevent Care,
kun je me meer info geven over het 'supplement' dat je hierboven vernoemd???

graag reactie,grtjs Agnes

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Agnes.

Omdat we geen reclame mogen maken voor specifieke producten, kan je beter met ons contact opnemen.
Telefonisch op +31 76 5032430
E-mail [email protected]

Rian

----------


## jetske

Beste Blauwelamp, Je kan vet niet omzetten in spieren!!
Vet moet je verbranden en spieren moet je kweken. Het beste en snelste resultaat behaal je door een combi van krachttraining en cardio te doen. En in deze volgorde. eerst dus 3 kwartier karchttraining en daarna 3 kwartier cardio. Daarbij natuurlijk gezond eten. Geen suiker en weinig vetten.

Een supplement wat vet verbrand en spieren opbouwd?? Ik geloof er niet in. Je zal toch echt moeten gaan trainen een goede voeding moeten nemen. Dat staat trouwens ook vaak in de beschrijving van zo'n "wonderpil". Dus waardoor behaal je dan eigenlijk het resultaat??

----------


## Skipper

Hard trainen zal zeker wel helpen en de volgorde die Jetske hierboven beschrijft is prima.
Hoe dan ook is het belangrijk om op je voeding te letten. Het is erg lastig om vet te verbranden als je meer kcal eet dan je nodig hebt. Reken dus eerst uit hoeveel je dagelijkse kcal behoefte is en zorg dat je daar niet overheen komt. Eet eiwitten, onverzadigde vetten en laat de suiker zoveel mogelijk staan. Eet gezonde tussendoortjes. Het is echt geen ramp als je een keertje chocolade neemt.
Om effectief af te vallen heb je dus beide nodig: Gezond eten (hoeft niet eens weinig te zijn als je de juiste ingrediënten zoekt) en trainen.

Sterkte met je proces :Wink:

----------


## noyboy

Dieten zijn nooit goed. Ze werken voor korte tijd, zodra je stopt komt het er net zo snel weer bij. Dit werkt erg frustrerend uiteraard, daarom kun je het beste gaan trainen met het motto:Geen weegschaal, geen gedoe om gewicht, maar hoe ik eruit zie en hoe ik me voel. Zodra jij je goed voelt zul je dit uitstralen, zodra je dit uitstraalt zie je er een stuk beter uit. Vet zet zich inderdaad nooit automatisch om in spieren, maar spieren vervangen je vet bij een goede work-out wel :Wink:  Daarom is een speciaal schema aan te raden, dit kan je sportschool voor je regelen. Wat het snoepen betreft, je moet even door een fase heen waarbij je veel zin hebt in vette troep, maar verbreek je deze, dan kun je makkelijk zonder. Bij mij was het trouwens het geval dat ik niet zo zeer zin had in 'vette troep', maar het een fijn gevoel vond ergens op te kauwen. Sinds ik daar achter ben gekomen eet ik iedere dag geschraapte wortels van de AH zodra ik zin heb om op iets te kauwen. dit is gezond en lekker!(komkommer kan ook natuurlijk)
Hopelijk heb ik je hiermee geholpen :Big Grin:

----------


## verwaut

L-Carnitine (aminozuur) helpt, in combinatie met lichaamsbeweging, de spiermassa te vergroten. Gevolg : tijdens sporten verhoogde vetverbranding wegens meer spiermassa.
Chroom helpt de drang naar zoet onderr controle te houden doordat het de bloedsuikerspiegel regelt (geen appelflauwtes meer). Maar lichaamsbeweging is wel nodig om een goed resultaat te hebben. En 'gezond' snoepen is altijd prima voor iedereen.
Nu, een blokje chocolade af en toe helpt wel voor een goed humeur. Succes, Luna

----------


## halnic

> Best Blauwelamp,
> 
> Welkom op deze website !
> 
> Ik zou wel aan bod willen brengen dat vet niet in spieren omgezet kan worden maar als je gaat powertrainen (gewichten heffen) dan zul je wel zoveel spiermassa creëeren dat er niets aan je gewicht zal veranderen, het vet zal vervangen worden door spiermassa. Ik raad je wel aan van gewoon te fitnessen in plaats van powertrainen, dan zal je vet verbranden en zal je een verschil zien aan je gewicht.
> 
> En wat je kan doen aan je snoepprobleem is veel water drinken zoals je voorheen had gedaan.
> 
> Groetjes
> ...


Dit lijkt mij nonsesn, om eerlijk te zijn. Ten eerste, met powertraining verlies je weldegelijk gewicht. Ik ben zo'n 14 kg kwijt zonder dieten e.d. Ten tweede, al zou men geen gewicht verliezen, gezondheid wordt vooral bepaald door je vetpetcentage, en niet door je gewicht. Al met al, powertraining is een prima methode!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Halnic,

Ten eerste is het niet zo netjes om te zeggen dat iemands reactie Nonsens is.. Dat is niet zo, je kunt wél zeggen dat je het níet met iemand eens bent  :Wink:  

Ten tweede, ik ben door mijn eigen sportschool ingelicht dat jij met krachttraining idd spieren opbouwt, en spieren wegen ook!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## halnic

> @ Halnic,
> 
> Ten eerste is het niet zo netjes om te zeggen dat iemands reactie Nonsens is.. Dat is niet zo, je kunt wél zeggen dat je het níet met iemand eens bent  
> 
> Ten tweede, ik ben door mijn eigen sportschool ingelicht dat jij met krachttraining idd spieren opbouwt, en spieren wegen ook!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Hoi Sylvia!
Eens me je eerste opmerking. Met de tweede eigenlijk ook, maar dit had ik ook al gezegd. Wat ik bij had gezegd is dat het gewicht niet het allerbelangrijkste is, je vetgehalte wel. Als je dus, door krachttraining, vet kwijt bent maar spiermassa opbouwt, kan het inderdaad zo zijn dat je gewicht niet afneemt. Dit betekent niet dat er niets ten goede veranderd is. Het gaat immers om de vetmassa, en niet om het gewicht. En dit misverstand wou ik duidelijk maken. Ik ben overigens wel van 102 kilo naar 87 kilo gegaan, terwijl mijn spiermassa aanzienlijk is toegenomen. Beiden worden regelmatig gemeten op mijn sportschool.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Halnic,

Dit is idd een betere uitleg  :Wink:  Dus hier het levende bewijs dat het dus echt mogelijk is :Big Grin: 

groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ronald68

Als je vet wilt verbranden zul je aan duurtraining moeten gaan doen. Vet is energie die relatief traag door het lichaam kan wordenopgenomen, dit in tegenstelling tot koolhydraten. Bij hardlopen houd dat in om lang, meer dan een uur!, op een relatief lage hartslag (120) te lopen. Op die manier zal het vet percentage gaan afnemen. Om het te versnellen kun je er voor kiezen om minder koolhydraten tot je te nemen. Hierdoor zal je lichaam eerder overgaan op vetverbranding.
Hoe het precies zit met de energievoorziening is erg droge stof, die ik dan ook snel na mijn examen vergeten ben, maar kan het altijd wel opzoeken al daar interesse voor is.

----------

